
Bumbag – A React UI Kit - jxom
https://bumbag.style
======
jxom
Bumbag is an accessible & themeable React UI Kit that allows you to rapidly
build React applications whether it be an MVP or a large-scale application.

Featuring: \- 🧱 70+ components \- Global & component-level theming \- Flexible
composition \- Page shells \- Color modes \- Variants \- and so much more!

------
kgraves
"There are only two hard things in Computer Science: cache invalidation, off
by one errors and naming things."

~~~
jxom
hahahahahahaha

